
Ask HN: Which e-commerce CMS has most market share? - ya3ad
Hello, Does anyone have any reliable data on market statistics, customer satisfaction for popular e-commerce CMS? Like. Magento, OpenCart, WooCommerce etc.
======
benmarks
It really depends on what you mean by "most," e.g. number of transacting
instances, commercial volume, customers, etc.

------
urahara
More likely Woocommerce is #1, 2nd is Magento (but some reports state #1
Magento, #2 Woocommerce). Lots of analytics on this matter, here are some
reports: Buitwith:
[https://trends.builtwith.com/shop](https://trends.builtwith.com/shop)
Datanyze: [https://www.datanyze.com/market-share/e-commerce-
platforms/A...](https://www.datanyze.com/market-share/e-commerce-
platforms/Alexa%20top%201M) [https://www.shopping-cart-
migration.com/blog/61-must-know-ti...](https://www.shopping-cart-
migration.com/blog/61-must-know-tips/fresh-insights-ecommerce-platforms-
market-share-migration-trends)

